# Heaven Beauty Salon 50% off treatments



## Smashbox (26 Feb 2009)

50% off treatments at Heaven, 51 Grafton St.

Treatments include Dermatoligica facials, Cali spray tan, French manicure/pedicure, all hot wax treatments

Print off voucher, valid til March 21st

[broken link removed]#


----------

